# Overclock Intel GMA 4500M



## martines

Hi

I have Notebook Acer Extensa 5630Z with grapfic card Intel GMA 4500M. (732MB).
And i want overclock it. But i have problems. Can you help me?? Thx

I am from switzerland.


----------



## nubz

not a good idea to do it, and i don't think you can.


----------



## dcshoejake

Impossible, sorry and welcome to OCN *JaKe*


----------



## martines

yes but my graphic card is UP TO 732MB but i have only 64... plz help


----------



## br3nd064

Since your gpu is integrated, the only way to overclock it is to overclock your cpu. Also, it's probably not sharing all 732mb because you only have 2gb of system ram.


----------



## martines

so when i buy more RAM can I overclock it??


----------



## Ammocache

No, plain and simple, you cant do anything to boost your performace, it is not possible to overclock an integrated GPU


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *martines* 
yes but my graphic card is UP TO 732MB but i have only 64... plz help









Check your BIOS. You maybe able to allocate more RAM to it. However, don't give it more than 128MB because it won't be able to utilize more than that.


----------



## PCMAN123

On the Question He asked. Could i OC my laptops HD 3200?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PCMAN123* 
On the Question He asked. Could i OC my laptops HD 3200?

Yes you can.


----------



## Swiftes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PCMAN123* 
On the Question He asked. Could i OC my laptops HD 3200?

Yes but don't threadjack. Shouldn't be too hard to overclock.


----------



## br3nd064

Quote:


Originally Posted by *martines* 
so when i buy more RAM can I overclock it??

If you buy a real video card you'll be able to overclock it.


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *br3nd064* 
If you buy a real video card you'll be able to overclock it.

If he bought a discrete video card, where would it fit into his laptop?


----------



## br3nd064

Some laptops have room for a video card, but apparently that one doesn't.


----------

